# Re Tyne tugs.



## pete8 (Sep 20, 2006)

To MNEWBY, 
Mike, wondered if you had spotted my message to you few days ago
Pete


----------



## MNEWBY (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Pete
Yes replied by PM
Best Regards
Mike


----------

